

Mechanical calculators: computing without electricity - RachelF
http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2008/05/computers-antiq.html

======
bsdshepherd
A Chronology of Analogue Computing
[http://www.rutherfordjournal.org/article020106.html](http://www.rutherfordjournal.org/article020106.html)

The Mechanical Analog Computers of Hannibal Ford and William Newell
[http://web.mit.edu/STS.035/www/PDFs/Newell.pdf](http://web.mit.edu/STS.035/www/PDFs/Newell.pdf)

